# Police Officer Fred Thornton



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Fred Thornton

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Friday, February 25, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 50
*Tour of Duty:* 28 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Explosion
*Date of Incident:* Friday, February 25, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Fred Thornton was killed when a flash-bang device detonated as he handled SWAT equipment.

He had just returned home following a SWAT call out to serve a warrant and was attempting to render his equipment safe when the flash-bang discharged, causing massive injuries. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Thornton had served with the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department for 28 years. He is survived by his wife and four children.

Agency Contact Information
Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department
601 East Trade Street
Charlotte, NC 28202

Phone: (704) 336-7600

_*Please contact the Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Thornton.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

